# Abstand zwischen Zeilen in einer Zeile?



## Toasti2000 (16. September 2004)

*Abstand zwischen Zeilen in einer Zelle?*

Guten Abend,

da die Suchfunktion ja gerade nicht geht, schreib ich einfach mal.

Ich habe eine Tabelle mit mehreren Zeilen in dem immer ein kleiner Absatz steht.

Nun hab ich das Problem das bei manchen Zellen zwischen den Textzeilen ein unregelmäßiger Abstand ist. Keine Ahnung wo der her kommt, denn bei den anderen ist es nicht.

Genauso ist bei manchen Tabellen ein unregelmäßiger Abstand zwischen den Tabellenzellen.

Habt ihr das Problem vielleicht auch schon einmal gehabt.

Ich bin sehr fit in HTML, aber was das ist...keine Ahnung. Bestimmt nur ne Kleinigkeit!

Auf jeden Fall würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr mir helft!

DANKE,

toasti


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. September 2004)

Etwas Code wäre recht aufschlussreich


----------



## Toasti2000 (21. September 2004)

Stimmt, wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht! 

Werde ich heute Abend mal posten wenn ich es nicht vergesse!

Aber an was könnte es generell liegen dass so etwas passiert? Evtl wenn man den Zelleninhalt mit valign=top nach oben hin anordnet?

Basti


----------

